# Backpack sprayer storage



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I'm in the midst of cleaning and reorganizing my garage. Trying to get as much stuff off the floor and condensing the shelves.

How do you store your sprayers? If you hang them, what types of hooks do you use?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Mine is on a shelf now, but I've used a couple small hooks like these on my FastTrack before. One under each strap.

Which sprayer is it? Some have some slots or a handle up top that you could use to hang it from.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Ware thanks. I'll probably get some stud mount hooks like that. I have the Chapin 4gal backpack and am getting the My4Sons 4gal backpack, along with a few 2gal pump sprayers.


----------

